# incorrect terminology



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I get annoyed when I watch one of those home improvement episodes on tv when one of the "contractors" talks about routering the lumber, A router is a machine that routs.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, we're 'Contractors', not English majors...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*US english....*

And, not necessarily, English...LOL 

However, two of my pet peeves are, bad spelling and using the wrong word, so I agree with Lee. :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> And, not necessarily, English...LOL
> 
> However, two of my pet peeves are, bad spelling and using the wrong word, so I agree with Lee. :lol:


but but but James....
everybody still knows what is being said....


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't watch those shows, but I love them. I get more business from folks who call and need someone to finish their little "DIY" project up. The biggest majority say " it looked so easy on tv", or " I thought it would only take three days like on tv". Keep 'em comin......LATWTTB..(laughing all the way to the bank)....


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Fer sure Lee, "Routing" will suffice. My pet peeve are folks saying "Libary" instead of library or "Febuary" instead of February. Also "Larnyx" instead of Larynx. 

Remember: "Ain't" fell in the paint and ain't used no more,,, :lol:


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

:lol:As is said: Those that think they know everything irritates the sh11 out of us who do. :dance3:


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Amen Ronald!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Sometimes it's a little bit confused, for foreigners, but it's really good to see their job!
Very instructive.
Sid


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foreigners,,, Heck, even I talk with an accent, depending on where I am at,,, :lol:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It may point out that the talking head isn't a tradesman and reading a script written by a non-tradesman.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

almost there said:


> one of the "contractors" talks about routering the lumber



The correct term is "butchering":laugh:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As we occasionally remarked on new hires "Yesterday I couldn't spell car-peeen-ter, today I are one". As one can imagine those new hires frequently left before the end of the day.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't even get me started on the varied and often funny uses of the word "Jointing". Joining...joinering...

TedP


----------



## Rickinnocal (Jul 24, 2011)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Foreigners,,, Heck, even I talk with an accent, depending on where I am at,,, :lol:


I'm from the south of England, though I live in California. A few weeks ago on a business trip I had a pleasant young girl at the hotel desk in Memphis TN tell me to be sure to come back because "Y'all done get such a nahs accent." 

Heck, till then, I didn't even know that "accent" was a four syllable word!

-On the original topic of wrong - in fact non-existent = words, my pet hate is hearing some TV news bubblehead say "burglarize". 

A burglar does not 'burglarize'! He 'burgles'! 

Does a hunter 'hunterize'? Does a router 'routerize'? Is my wife going shoperizing?

Richard


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...isn't "jointing" when you visit multiple breweries and ordering the sampler at each...?


EDIT...sorry...I meant orderizing...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Richard! See, we can even have an accent when we write! Well, there is that accent again Richard. When in the UK the burglar burgles. When in the US the burglar burglarizes. See, our accents depend on where we are.

Note variations too: UK, Canada, Australia - colour, harbour, whilst vs. the U.S. - color, harbor, while. U.S. ******** (in the South) have their own language to "git" her done.

The way words are entered into the dictionary is actually a result of how frequently and by what majority the word is used. A non-word frequently used by many people becomes a dictionary word. Look how long it took to get "email" into our dictionaries.

Well, I guess I am doing alright as long as I do not "buggarize" something,,,lol...:lol: I guess I did that plenty when I was younger.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> but but but James....
> everybody still knows what is being said....


But, but, but it still bugs some of us Stick.

Don't we have fun with the the darnest things?

Jerry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> But, but, but it still bugs some of us Stick.
> 
> Jerry


can hardly wait till to see what'll happen when there is a real crisis...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Make That Accord*



kp91 said:


> The correct term is "butchering":laugh:


Heh..."If I wanted firewood I'd have ordered firewood."


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Rickinnocal said:


> I'm from the south of England, though I live in California. A few weeks ago on a business trip I had a pleasant young girl at the hotel desk in Memphis TN tell me to be sure to come back because "Y'all done get such a nahs accent."
> 
> Heck, till then, I didn't even know that "accent" was a four syllable word!
> 
> ...



This post reminds me of when I first came from Alaska to Texas. My wife and I were out to dinner one evening. The waitress was very friendly and we got to kidding back and forth and finally something about her, Texas talk, came up and I had said something to her about it, she put me in my place when she said "honey, it ain't me that has an accent, it's you all that haves one". She was right of course in regard to the fact that I was in her space in the south, along way from Alaska.

I only understand about half of what my wive says and that's often after she has to repeat it. It's a matter of both incorrect English along with that West Texas slang.

Jerry


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

If I worried about every person that didn't talk, think and speak exactly like I think they should I would have gone insane many years ago....but wait, maybe I am already there in good company...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome The Router Forum, Greg! LOL _*maniacal laughing noises*_


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Everyone (singular) has their (plural) problem (singular). Even our national news anchors.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Roy Drake said:


> Everyone (singular) has their (plural) problem (singular). Even our national news anchors.



Especially the new media who should, in my opinion at least,, get it right, but they sure don't. And the ads, not only do they get their English wrong, but have you noticed that most of the products that are supposed to help medically, only help, they won't cure anything they only help, and my gosh the potential side effects. They are really scary.

A have a friend that is a professional proof reader. It's amazing how many signs that merchants have paid lots of money for with mis-spelled words. She points them out and for the most part, I would have missed them.

Oh well, that's the just the way it is,

Jerry


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

What is a pet peeve? Just curious. Do they eat much?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Teddytim1 said:


> What is a pet peeve? Just curious. Do they eat much?


apparently...


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> but but but James....
> everybody still knows what is being said....


Stick,

I know you are stirring, but "everyone still knows what is being said" is true only part of the time. That is the issue. I used to provide support for corporate computer apps to Australia and SE Asia, and I came across a lot of different accents and some very creative grammar. There were many cases where the locals obviously knew what they were talking about, but no-one else did! However in most cases you could figure out what they were intending. "I off the Computer" is terrible grammar but in context you can figure out they meant they turned the computer off. 

Darryl.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

darsev said:


> There were many cases where the locals obviously knew what they were talking about, but no-one else did!


Yous should try working with Yorkshire folk, Darryl........


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I "offed" a computer once, when I'd finally had enough of the problems it had.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Teddytim1 said:


> What is a pet peeve? Just curious. Do they eat much?


They eat away at your brain. Insidious little buggers.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Yous should try working with Yorkshire folk, Darryl........


Phil,

I can probably go one better than that - a Scottish brother-in-law. At his daughter's wedding when he stood up for the father of the bride speech, all the groomsmen stood behind him and "interpreted" his speech in sign language.

Darryl


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

also disturbing is the use of the word cement when they mean concrete or mortar; how about those educational channels where they talk about masonry fire places, but they say "masonarry"


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before - and I thought I was the only grammar nazi - am I allowed to say that?

Before I came to this joint, I thought that when I used my jointer, I was jointing, but apparently, I was joining on my joiner. HUH???

People like to make up words - since when did winning a medal at the Olympics mean you "medalled". I thought that was when you were a busybody.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

In many cases, it's (As Stick I believe named it) Typonise. I am a firm follower of it.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I laughed the first time I heard an NFL commentator say 'winningest', meaning they had won the most. Winningest is not a word, but I did understand what he meant.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

dustmagnet said:


> I don't watch those shows, but I love them. I get more business from folks who call and need someone to finish their little "DIY" project up. The biggest majority say " it looked so easy on tv", or " I thought it would only take three days like on tv". Keep 'em comin......LATWTTB..(laughing all the way to the bank)....


I seen a home repair contractor that had a sign on his truck that read said "Do it yourself, then call us"


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

vindaloo said:


> I laughed the first time I heard an NFL commentator say 'winningest', meaning they had won the most. Winningest is not a word, but I did understand what he meant.


As my wife used to joke "How can he say it if it's not a word?".


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

What about Heighth?

We're stuck saying length, width, depth somehow heighth
is thrown in. Well it ain't a word unless ya have a lisp.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thousands of words have been added to the English dictionary in the last few centuries because someone starts using them, others follow the lead, and they eventually become entrenched in the language. Ain't is a prime example. Webster's added it to the dictionary about 3 decades ago roughly. It was used when I was a kid but my English teachers used to grimace when they heard it so I suspect they had grown up without hearing it. I'm not sure anyone thinks twice about using it today.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesterday someone said I have a California accent. They couldn't explain what they meant, but hey man, it's cool. 

A big part of my work is writing. It is a little uncomfortable seeing misused words that change or obscure the meaning of the writer, however, it does not drive me nuts. I just have to recall that I can be a picky, perfectionistic fuss-budget.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting thread. Having lived and traveled over most of the USA, it is interesting how language has evolved in different regions. I won't go into that as it would take too much space. My pet peeve is bad grammar and spelling by school teachers. I just got off another forum and a teacher, whom I know, misspelled several words. When my daughter was in high school, I would go by the teacher's lounge and see at the same thing on the announcement board.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am always annoyed by the use of Awarded, as in received an award. The most awarded is always incorrect. As a former reporter, I'm a Strunk and White sort of guy, and yet, always willing to sell out for reader impact. M ost people speak using some incomplete sentences because the conversation is occurring in immediate context so the meaning is still clear. However, that does not always hold true for spousal communication--SWMBO.

I h8 when u r using abbrev. in text, ILMAO. OMG AFAIK u culd B talking GRK. DGMW, OTOH, SCNR--TTUL. Don't you love the nuance and subtlety of the English language?

BTW, tranlation here: 50 Popular Texting Abbreviations & Internet Acronyms â€” Explained


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a good one in the newspaper today. A doctor in Vernon, BC placed an ad announcing that he would be giving up his general practice but would still be a "hospitalist" at the Vernon hospital. That has to be a new one.


----------



## Wildman692 (Dec 12, 2016)

phillipsted said:


> Don't even get me started on the varied and often funny uses of the word "Jointing". Joining...joinering...
> 
> TedP


jointer damn silly name for a planer. NOTE I am in the UK


----------



## Wildman692 (Dec 12, 2016)

misuse of certain words only show a lack of education, not everyone is lucky enough to have been taught the correct use but the two that come to mind that jump out at me all the time are "advise and advice" and in relation to motorhomes/RV's "berths and births". Must be a hell of a lot of tiny motorhomes running around out there, hee hee.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hospitalist is a correct term. That is a doctor who is employed by a hospital full-time or part-time. This allows a person's personal physician/physicians more time in the office with patients and not spending half a day making hospital rounds. The hospitalist makes the rounds and sends a report to the doctor. This information is from three nurses in the family.
DRT, a friend is a retired high school teacher and principal. He said that kids can't write in complete sentences as they are used to abbreviating by texting.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info on hospitalist John. Kids also are not able to spell or punctuate because of auto correct.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Like anything else, there's a place for correct English and a place where it makes no difference. I was taught that in business it is best to use proper English due to the fact that if you do not, and the person you are attemepting to do business with does know and use proper English will often thing negatively of you.

In other instances, like Stick says, " who cares" we know what you are trying to say.

My pet peeve on TV is the constant use of improper tense use by people that should know better, but that's just me.

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So you are still alive and kicking Jerry, It must that stupid ISP of yours that has again blocked emails from Australia. I hope that you and Vesta are well and have a great Christmas.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

So tell me, "English" speakers, how do you find it coping with other English speakers who don't use quite the same words you do (e.g. bumper for fender or bonnet for hood) or worse still talk (and write) with an accent? (think Indians, West Indians, South Africans, Scots and even Geordies). Not that I speak the Queens English, but nonetheless curious


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We've almost always managed our way through it with no difficulties. Usually the context of what is said is enough to convey the intended meaning. However, torch for flashlight and rebate for rabbet have given pause on occasion. (Who came up with flashlight anyway? What a stupid term for some thing emitting a continuous beam of light).


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

No Harry,
It's just been me The pain in my side is almost completely gone as is that in my stomach area until I have to exert myself such as just bring groceries into the house from the car after Vesta has gone shopping.

I have completely had to give up driving due to my vision. I can't cut the bright light down to a level that it is safe for me to drive, but Vesta sees very well and is a good driver so we get along alright in that regard.

As for Vesta, she is now on oxygen pretty much 24/7, we are not sure why other than the fact that without it, her oxygen level drops very low and she does pretty well when she is hooked up.

From time to time I feel well enough to get out to the shop and mess around. I'm still working on a cedar chest that I startef over two years ago now before everything went to heck health wise. Cojuld be better,but sure could be a lot worse.

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry as long as you are on the upper side of the dirt things could always be worse. Old age isn't for sissies, it's certainly a lesson in how to cope when things aren't perfect.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, we're 'Contractors', not English majors...


Hey, I took English as a second language, and I was born here! So.... 
Don't expect too much from me!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> As for Vesta, she is now on oxygen pretty much 24/7, we are not sure why other than the fact that without it, her oxygen level drops very low and she does pretty well when she is hooked up.
> 
> Jerry


Hii Jerry, I use oxygen to deal with apnia. I've noticed that my lungs seem to be congested since starting on it. But when I change the nose part (cannula), the symptoms subside. So I think there might be some bacteria or mold forming in the tubing. I just ordered some UV lights that kill bacteria and virus, and maybe helps with other "stuff." I know UV is used to disinfect hospital rooms and there was an ad recently for a UV box to clean up CPap masks and tubes. You might want to check that out. The problems I'm having is that breathing without the oxygen is getting to be harder, so you might want to check out the UV disinfecting lights and put the cannula in it for a few minutes to clean it up. I'll let you know if it works for me.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Wildman692 said:


> jointer damn silly name for a planer. NOTE I am in the UK


Do you know that the term "jointer" was commonly used before WWII in the UK (we still used the term when I was serving my time in the 1970s) and that a "planer" was once generally taken to mean a _panel_ planer or in modern UK parlance a thicknesser as late as the 1960s (evidenced in Robinsons advertising material of the period)? The more common term used by joiners in this part of the world for an "overhand planer" was and still is "jacker", possibly because of the tendency for some joinery works to have small 6in or 9in overhand planers in the assembly shop (used instead of grabbing a jack plane - for speed) for final sizing-in.

Usage changes over time, but the one which annys me (in the UK) is when I hear people referring to a railway station as a "train station".


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

And then there are idioms - how clean is "clean as a whistle"? (and why isn't it spelled "wissle" like "missle"?)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Origin of the word, "Whistle" from Dictionary.com:

"Before 950 AD; (v.) Middle English whistlen, Old English hwistlian; akin to Old Norse hvīsla to whistle, hviskra to whisper; see whine; (noun) Middle English; Old English hwistle instrument, akin to the verb."


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

hankh said:


> And then there are idioms - how clean is "clean as a whistle"? (and why isn't it spelled "wissle" like "missle"?)


We use those rarely thinking how they translate. I met a person from the French part of Switaerland once who spoke very good English with a UK accent. He asked me what I was doing and I said "killing time". He gave me a very strange look like I might be Jack the Ripper. I realized at that moment that that phrase doesn't translate.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jerry, my neighbor said that is is better to look down at the daisies than to look up at the roots. Trust things will improve for both of you folks.
We all experience health issues as we get older. My wife and I are having as some minor things and hoping nothing major turns up.

Back to the issue of language: It gripes me when the news media talks about automatic weapons when reporting a crime. Automatic weapons are those that continue to fire as long as the trigger is held back. They are strictly controlled by the US government and have been since 1934. To purchase an automatic weapon, Class III, you undergo a strict and thorough background check and submit $200 for EACH approved permit. The permit has to be approved before you can purchase the Class III firearm. Of course, we know all criminals follow the laws of the land. Semi-automatic or autoloading firearms are the ones where the media neglects to be specific. What do they know?


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> He gave me a very strange look like I might be Jack the Ripper. I realized at that moment that that phrase doesn't translate.


There used to be an "in" joke about the automatic translation software which the European Union spent so much money trying to perfect back in the 1980s. It was said that they had entered the English saying _"out of sight, out of mind"_ and asked the computer to translate first into Russian, and then back from Russian into English. It came back with _"invisible idiot"_


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Jerry, my neighbor said that is is better to look down at the daisies than to look up at the roots. Trust things will improve for both of you folks.
> We all experience health issues as we get older. My wife and I are having as some minor things and hoping nothing major turns up.
> 
> Back to the issue of language: It gripes me when the news media talks about automatic weapons when reporting a crime. Automatic weapons are those that continue to fire as long as the trigger is held back. They are strictly controlled by the US government and have been since 1934. To purchase an automatic weapon, Class III, you undergo a strict and thorough background check and submit $200 for EACH approved permit. The permit has to be approved before you can purchase the Class III firearm. Of course, we know all criminals follow the laws of the land. Semi-automatic or autoloading firearms are the ones where the media neglects to be specific. What do they know?


I agree John it irks me too. It also irks me when someone says AR, as in AR15, stands for assault rifle when in fact it stands for Armalite Rifle, named after the manufacturer who invented it. The original is an assault rifle, capable of being switched between semi-auto and full auto. All the look alikes in civilian hands are semi-auto which in principle are no different than a Ruger 10-22 plinker. Of course stating the facts doesn't get tv ratings so even if the media knows the difference they aren't likely to say so.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree John it irks me too. It also irks me when someone says AR, as in AR15, stands for assault rifle when in fact it stands for Armalite Rifle, named after the manufacturer who invented it. The original is an assault rifle, capable of being switched between semi-auto and full auto. All the look alikes in civilian hands are semi-auto which in principle are no different than a Ruger 10-22 plinker. Of course stating the facts doesn't get tv ratings so even if the media knows the difference they aren't likely to say so.


And then there is the issue of using the term ".38 caliber pistol". I don't thing there is such an animal. There are .38 caliber revolvers but even that is a mis wrong as in fact there are no .38 caliber cartridges, they are, in fact, , .36 caliber.

We do have 9MM pistols, but no 9MM revolvers. Pistols and revolvers are not the same, but for those that don't know the difference, so what.

The reason that the term .38 is used instead of .36 is that .38 just sounds more effective. The earlier military revolvers that did not ust metallic cartrides were referred to as being .36 caliber.

Then there is the issue of calling cartridges bullets instead of cartridges, it goes on and on. I'm sure that I'm guilty of using the wrong terms when talking about a subject that I know little about and that list by the way is quite long I must confess.

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I make mistakes too Jerry but I admit when I do it and someone points it out unlike the media or our politicians.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I make mistakes too Jerry but I admit when I do it and someone points it out unlike the media or our politicians.


I think that often polititians and the media are both arms of the same monster.

We do need to remember that we still live in the best country under the best government that has ever exixted and be thankful for it even with the existence of all of our many problems. It's a new year, be thankful for what we have.

Jerry


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Just for the record there is a .38 Cal. pistol.

The Smith & Wesson Model 52 was introduced in 1961 as a match-grade target pistol derived from the Smith & Wesson Model 39. It was chambered in .38 Special Wadcutter for the sport of Bullseye shooting. Not sure if it is still make. I purchased one in the mid 70''s for competition. Paid around $225 for it, sold it to buy a trolling motor in 2012 for $1200. If in mint condition, in the box, worth maybe $2000 - $3000.

Boy I miss my Model 52, sorry have to go, tearing up here (lol)


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

JimofSC said:


> Just for the record there is a .38 Cal. pistol.
> 
> The Smith & Wesson Model 52 was introduced in 1961 as a match-grade target pistol derived from the Smith & Wesson Model 39. It was chambered in .38 Special Wadcutter for the sport of Bullseye shooting. Not sure if it is still make. I purchased one in the mid 70''s for competition. Paid around $225 for it, sold it to buy a trolling motor in 2012 for $1200. If in mint condition, in the box, worth maybe $2000 - $3000.
> 
> Boy I miss my Model 52, sorry have to go, tearing up here (lol)




Jim,
After I sent my post on the issue in question, I realized that I might be wrong as I am notan expert on handguns. Thanks for the update. 

When you mention the 52 I assume that you are referring to the Winchester .22 Rimfire, most of which were or are for target or match shooting. Some of them, as I recall were sporters, but mostly were for target shooting. Are we on the same page here or not?

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Jerry, my neighbor said that is is better to look down at the daisies than to look up at the roots. Trust things will improve for both of you folks.
> We all experience health issues as we get older. My wife and I are having as some minor things and hoping nothing major turns up.
> 
> Back to the issue of language: It gripes me when the news media talks about automatic weapons when reporting a crime. Automatic weapons are those that continue to fire as long as the trigger is held back. They are strictly controlled by the US government and have been since 1934. To purchase an automatic weapon, Class III, you undergo a strict and thorough background check and submit $200 for EACH approved permit. The permit has to be approved before you can purchase the Class III firearm. Of course, we know all criminals follow the laws of the land. Semi-automatic or autoloading firearms are the ones where the media neglects to be specific. What do they know?



Unfortunately the ignorance and/or bias of the media is not limited to firearms.

Jerry


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I carried the S&W model 10, .38 cal for 25 years, for uniformed duty as well as the snubnose for plain clothes details (which is where I spent most of my time). We did use wadcutters for competitions.

Just prior to retiring we (RCMP) went to the S&W 9 mil


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Vince

Did you work with Sgt. Preston and King.>

Well King this case is closed.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

vchiarelli said:


> I carried the S&W model 10, .38 cal for 25 years, for uniformed duty as well as the snubnose for plain clothes details (which is where I spent most of my time). We did use wadcutters for competitions.
> 
> Just prior to retiring we (RCMP) went to the S&W 9 mil




The .38s were revolvers and the 9MM was an aemi automatic, right?

Jerry


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

boogalee said:


> Vince
> 
> Did you work with Sgt. Preston and King.>
> 
> Well King this case is closed.


I'm old but not *THAT* old



Jerry Bowen said:


> The .38s were revolvers and the 9MM was an aemi automatic, right?
> 
> Jerry


Jerry - the .38s were revolvers. Yes I believe the 9mm was a semi - they were just issuing them as I was retiring so I didn't get to carry one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Vince I think that was at the time that the RCMP finally came to the conclusion that the bad guys were better armed than you and it was past time to catch up.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Charles - takes them a while.
I believe the conversion started in BC (cause you guys have more bad guys than the rest of the country) Ontario was the last to get them.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Watching TV today I noticed the words "were at" being used regularly by people that are supposed to be educated. The at following were is redundant and is incorrect Englsh, normal folk like myself don't care a wit about using it, but so called educated people that are in the public such as on TV in news casts should, in my opinion anyway, use correct English, I don't claim to always use the correct words as I am not an educated and/or a professional person.

Again, these same people seem to constantly use the wrong tense and it does bug me because I have learned to listen for it I suppose. Probably just me and nobody else cares or are aware of it.

Jerry


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Jerry Language matters. I have found those who employ general words have general vague ideas those who use precise language seem to have more precise ideas


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Jerry Bowen - as the Newfoundlanders would say, "stay where you're at, and I'll come where you're to"


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

vchiarelli said:


> @Jerry Bowen - as the Newfoundlanders would say, "stay where you're at, and I'll come where you're to"


Vince,
Classic example, it should be "stay where you are, and I'll come to where you are.
At is redundant when used after where you are, however, who really cares. 

As I said earlier, in business the use of incorrect use of English can often be detrimental to you, especially in sales or when interviewing for a job. It has to do how one presents him or herself such as the way that you dress and your personal hygiene. At least that is what , I was taught in in grade school 66 years ago, perhaps the the problem is that society has been going to the dogs in many ways, in my opinion, during those past many years. The proof of this might be in the posts that I get to my opinion that do not agree with my position on the matter.

Jerry


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Sorry Jerry, I'm confused. If I said 'the people were the stadium' that would be wrong, whereas if I said 'the people were at the stadium' it would be right. Is this not correct?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

vindaloo said:


> Sorry Jerry, I'm confused. If I said 'the people were the stadium' that would be wrong, whereas if I said 'the people were at the stadium' it would be right. Is this not correct?


Angie,

Glad to see that somebody is watching. The issue is that using "at" at the end of a sentence is where the error exists. When you say that the people were at the stadium. That statement and the use of "at" is correct. When one says, for example, "The stadium is where the people were at". Would be incorrect in that the word "at" is not necessary to make the statement understandable. To use "at" is said to be redundant when it used at the end of the sentence in the example above.

Dpes this clear things up for you? Let me know

Jerry


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ah, got it Jerry. You are right. Were needs no at at the end. And I always read your posts, albeit that I have little to say in reply. :wink:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

vindaloo said:


> Ah, got it Jerry. You are right. Were needs no at at the end. And I always read your posts, albeit that I have little to say in reply. :wink:


Fact is, I had forgotten a lot of the rules until I met a lady friend that was a proof reader for a newspaper and she got me straightened out on a lot issues that I needed to be reminded of, the one in this issue about the use of "at" was only one of them.

I was amazed, after she pointed it out, how many expensive signs exist with mis-spelled words. Signs that had cost the owners a lot of money. For the most part, I had never noticed them until she pointed them out. Right now, I can't recall one of them to use as an example.

The woman who was the proof reader told me that when she was proofing a job that she read the material backwards and by doing that errors in spel\g jumped out at her quicker than when she read from left to right.

I'm flattered that you read my posts and threads by the way,

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Have they stopped teaching proper grammar and spelling at school? I noticed that about 20 to 25 years after I graduated that few young people could conjugate the verb "to see" anymore. It became I seen instead of I saw. And I don't think it's possible for a young person to string a sentence together without using the word like, sometimes several times. That to me is like listening to someone drag their fingernails across a blackboard. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Have they stopped teaching proper grammar and spelling at school? I noticed that about 20 to 25 years after I graduated that few young people could conjugate the verb "to see" anymore. It became I seen instead of I saw. And I don't think it's possible for a young person to string a sentence together without using the word like, sometimes several times. That to me is like listening to someone drag their fingernails across a blackboard. It drives me nuts.



I had an occasion to ask Vesta's granddaughter a question sometime ago about what is being taught in school in regard to writing. The granddaughter is a grade school teacher. She told me, as I recall, that they do not teach cursive at all in her school.

The whole education system is a mess in my opinion. Several years ago I listened to what an eighth grader had to know in order to graduate from grade school back in the 1920's and it was much more than what a college student would have to know today in order to graduate.

I am wondering if the newscasters are just reading from a teleprompter that has been programed by younger people as the issue of "I seen" instead of "I saw" is a common error by the newscasters.

Then there is the issue of dropping the conjuction "that" which bugs me too. I could go on and on as I have said earlier in this thread.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They no longer teach the young 'uns how to sharpen a pen quill either... 
Lets not ignore the fact that virtually any kid over 6 can use almost any electronic device almost intuitively, whereas I, and I'm guessing a couple of other old farts, have trouble navigating our cellphones.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

True Dan but what do they do when the battery dies or the electronics go for crap? I can`t tell you how many young people I've seen at cash registers who can make change without looking at the cash register. And if you give them change so that you don`t get change back they look like they are suddenly in crisis mode. Most in our generation could easily do the math without even having to think about it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Have they stopped teaching proper grammar and spelling at school? I noticed that about 20 to 25 years after I graduated that few young people could conjugate the verb "to see" anymore. It became I seen instead of I saw. And I don't think it's possible for a young person to string a sentence together without using the word like, sometimes several times. That to me is like listening to someone drag their fingernails across a blackboard. It drives me nuts.


I don't remember anything about English grammar from school. Diagramming sentences, for example, drove me crazy. However, I've always read quality literature, so my sentences are usually correct. Strunk and White's rules for writers is a terrific foundation for good writing, but I'm not sure many English teachers today are familiar with the work. Being a good writer gives a person a distinct advantage in life.


----------

